# Fall vs Spring P & K on cool season grass hay



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

This curiosity is focused on cool season grass hay. I am sure that any experiences with bermuda or southern grasses would be different.

So, I am curious on the observations of those of you who regularly spread P & K on your grass hay in the fall, say early October. As I have redone fields, I always put about 60-60-60 on the fields when I do the first roundup burn, helps with the kill and provides starter fertilizer for the new seedlings. Those fields always look greener in spring earlier than established fields. I don't see me going to N only in the fall, you always seem to need at least 60#N in March of early April here to goose the grass. The universities sold the fall P & K as the way to go for years, I suppose they still do. I don't do it to save spreading costs. If I went to CaNH4NO4 in bags in the spring through my 3pt spreader, it is doable, but a lot of work. so,

do you spread all in spring, or P & K in fall and N in spring?

if you spread N in fall, do you spread again in spring?

if you spread N in fall only, do you see earlier greening in spring?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

From what I recall and what jumped out to me from the UGA Hay and Baleage short course last month (and the other members who were there please correct me) is this: Fall nitrogen application promotes tillering. I'm for more leaves in my grass hay and that got my attention.

As I recall, they recommended split applications of NPK vs all P&K in the fall and N in the spring. IMHO, that's probably good for bermuda and the longer growing season they have in GA/down south, maybe not so good for a cool season grass hay.

For timothy, I think fall application of K is good as it is not very mobile. As far as N, when I put down P, I use DAP and get 18% N along for the ride, satisfying fall N application. I put down the full recommendation of K and DAP this past fall. The green-up in the fall and this spring has been the best we've ever seen. In as much as timothy is a generally a one cut crop here, then I feel (and did) put down a heavy application of N early, i.e. around the 1st week of March. I gather timothy responds explosively to N, and as such I want it to get a jump on weeds (to out compete) and glean as much first cut yield as possible - rolling the dice on potential lodging and no 2nd cut.

Orchard grass and multiple cuttings, I think fall application of N is good for tillering, then a heavy spring application and additional applications as 2nd and 3rd cuttings warrant. P - I like fall application (unless putting down lime) and potash, I can see a heavy fall application with a follow-up application after the first cutting to help carry 2nd and 3rd cuttings. IMHO, if you use DAP in the fall, you get the P and scratch the N itch sufficiently too.

Just some thoughts, hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Fall DAP and K with spring N applied...


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> From what I recall and what jumped out to me from the UGA Hay and Baleage short course last month (and the other members who were there please correct me) is this: Fall nitrogen application promotes tillering. I'm for more leaves in my grass hay and that got my attention.
> 
> As I recall, they recommended split applications of NPK vs all P&K in the fall and N in the spring. IMHO, that's probably good for bermuda and the longer growing season they have in GA/down south, maybe not so good for a cool season grass hay.
> 
> ...


 Yep, that is correct on the fall applied N.....I wasn't aware of that before going to the hay course last month. I found it especially interesting when Dr. Hancock said the cool season grasses would take up all the fall applied N and actually store any excess N in the plant over the winter for use in early spring. Previously I would have been afraid of putting much N out in the fall for fear if it wasn't all used that it could leach out of the soil over the winter.

I have been a fan of fertilizing cool season grasses very early in the spring vs late because it seems by getting the N on very early the grasses tiller more and have more leaf growth. I guess that isn't all that different than the late fall applied N being available for use in very early spring promoting tillering and more leaf growth. I'm going to try a fall application of N after last cutting this year.

On the P&K I'm starting to do split applications. On the K I'm doing fall and spring applications along with after every cutting during the growing season. On soils that are low in K if all of it is applied in the fall or spring it could lead to a luxury consumption and then all be used up by mid to late summer when you could experience a K deficiency......this is an issue I ran into last year. Since P isn't used by the plant in as large of quantity as K and it won't leach I will just have it blended in with the K in the fall and after first cutting.

Hayden


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Fall DAP and K with spring N applied...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that is exactly what i am seeing in my new fields planted last september. really good green up. Fertilizer went on mid August I believe


----------

